# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo Data Center Group представляет портфолио вычислительных решений

## Labs

Lenovo представляет периферийный сервер ThinkSystem SE350 — первый периферийный сервер в семействе Lenovo;Компания представляет новые продукты в сегменте “интернет вещей”, включая решения для видеонаблюдения, созданные в партнёрстве с Pivot3, и готовые решения для розничных магазинов, созданные совместно с компанией Scale Computing;Lenovo продемонстрировала платформу периферийных вычислений со множественным доступом (Multi-Access Edge Computing), созданную совместно с Wind, WizR, Vertiv и Intel и позволяющую запускать приложения виртуальной реальности на периферийных устройствах;Как сопредседатель совместной миссии O-RAN, Lenovo продемонстрировала первое виртуализированное 5G решение O-RAN, обеспечивающее гибкость и эффективность поставщикам телекоммуникационных услуг.*Минск, 1 марта 2019 г. —* На Всемирном мобильном конгрессе (MWC) Lenovo Data Center Group (DCG) продемонстрирует результаты многолетних инвестиций в разработку решений для интернета вещей и сегмента периферийных вычислений. Цель этих инвестиций — построение устойчивого бизнеса в сфере IoT в ближайшие несколько лет. Используя устойчивое финансовое положение, усиленное пятью последовательными кварталами роста прибыли, Lenovo DCG создаёт портфель решений, позволяющих развёртывать ИТ инфраструктуру там, где это удобно заказчику, будь то традиционный дата-центр, облако или периферийное оборудование.  

На сегодняшний день около 10% всех создаваемых компаниями данных генерируются и обрабатываются за пределами традиционных централизованных дата-центров или облачных сервисов. По прогнозу агентства [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], к 2022 году их доля достигнет 75%. Основные причины этой миграции — растущее внимание к конфиденциальности персональных данных, безопасности, требования регулирующих органов, а также проблемы с задержкой сигнала, пропускной способностью сетей и доступностью ресурсов. Lenovo работает над преодолением этих проблем, создавая обширное портфолио периферийных вычислительных решений для IoT, ориентированных на различные варианты развёртывания в зависимости от предпочтений заказчика. 

На MWC 2019 Lenovo представит пограничный сервер ThinkSystem SE350, лишь немного превосходящий по габаритам ноутбуки ThinkPad. Это специализированное устройство, вдвое более узкое и значительно более короткое, чем традиционные серверы, появится в продаже уже этим летом. Компактные габариты делают его идеальным решением для развёртывания ИТ инфраструктур в ограниченных пространствах. Его можно закрепить на стене, поставить на полку или смонтировать в стойку. Сервер ThinkSystem SE350 позволяет организовать инфраструктуру с повышенной вычислительной мощностью, хранилищем и сетевыми возможностями прямо там, где генерируются данные, благодаря чему анализ и принятие решений будут происходить значительно быстрее. Поскольку такие пограничные серверы обычно располагаются за пределами защищённых дата-центров, они оснащаются технологией, уничтожающей все хранимые данные в случае постороннего вмешательства. 

«У нас есть великолепная возможность помочь нашим заказчикам понять, какие перспективы открывают перед их компаниями периферийные инфраструктуры, —  сказал исполнительный вице-президент Lenovo и президент Lenovo Data Center Group Кирк Скауген (Kirk Skaugen). — В последние годы мы сделали значительные целевые инвестиции в расширение наших продуктовых портфелей в сегментах IoT и Telco и заключили несколько стратегических партнёрских соглашений, обеспечивающих возможность подключения от устройств до дата-центров. Мы стремимся поддерживать отраслевые инициативы с открытым исходным кодом, такие как Open RAN, и с нетерпением ожидаем возможности стать сопредседателями групп Cloudification и Orchestration в рамках O-RAN». 

Чтобы удовлетворить потребности заказчиков, желающих приобрести предварительно интегрированные и настроенные IoT решения для упрощённого развёртывания и ускоренной цифровой трансформации, Lenovo заключила партнёрские соглашения с экспертами в различных направлениях периферийных вычислений: 
*Lenovo совместно с Pivot3 работают над расширением функционала умных городов.* Lenovo вновь подтверждает свою приверженность решениям [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для безопасности и видеонаблюдения. По мере того, как правительственные организации и компании внедряют новое поколение периферийных вычислительных инфраструктур для защиты своих решений, Lenovo и Pivot3 вместе осуществляют поддержку жизненно важных проектов умных городов и кампусов по всему миру в самых разных секторах, включая образование, здравоохранение, розничную торговлю, отельный бизнес и общественные инфраструктуры. Главный консультант по безопасности проектов кампусов компании SecureTech Нишад Сукумаран (Nishad Sukumaran) выступит на MWC в Барселоне, чтобы рассказать о том, как автоматизация в совместных решениях Lenovo-Pivot3 снижает сложность и затраты для заказчиков и требования к техническим навыкам персонала.*Lenovo представляет готовые инфраструктурные решения для розничной торговли совместно с компанией Scale Computing. Решения позволяют заказчикам из ритейла развёртывать миниатюрные дата-центры, обеспечивающие ИТ инфраструктуру корпоративного класса на границах их сетей.* Основанная в 1867 году, компания Delhaize входит в состав международного продуктового ритейлера Royal Ahold Delhaize N.V. и ведёт бизнес в 11 странах на трёх континентах. Задачей Delhaize было снижение временных затрат на развёртывание и управление своими периферийными ИТ инфраструктурами. Компании требовалось решение, способное совмещать традиционные и IoT приложения на одном и том же аппаратном обеспечении. Благодаря комбинированному решению, компания Delhaize получила стабильность, поддержку, сокращение расходов, простоту и оптимизированную безопасность, столь необходимые для модернизации их магазинов и внедрения технологий IoT, позволяющих оптимизировать охлаждение, отопление и повысить комфорт заказчиков. Ahold Delhaize — международная группа, специализирующаяся на розничной торговле продуктами питания, со штаб-квартирой в Заандаме (Нидерланды), управляющая супермаркетами и интернет-магазинами 35 брендов, более 6700 торговых точек, имеющая более 369 000 сотрудников в 11 странах мира. Каждую неделю компания обслуживает более 50 миллионов клиентов.*Для заказчиков, заинтересованных в готовом решении для периферийных вычислений на основе подписки, Lenovo совместно с VMware Project Dimension представляют решение «периферия как сервис» для совместного использования, снижающее сложность и ускоряющее развёртывание периферийных инфраструктур.* Пилотный проект, реализуемый в настоящее время с несколькими заказчиками, имеет целью создание коммерчески доступного предложения, переносящего развёртывание периферийных инфраструктур с капитальных затрат на операционные по модели сервисов VMware.*Lenovo сотрудничает с несколькими независимыми поставщиками и провайдерами коммуникационных услуг, чтобы проверить уникальные модели использования, позволяющие провайдерам услуг развёртывать новые сервисы с возможностью монетизации.* Стратегия Lenovo по оснащению провайдеров коммуникационных сервисов нацелена на новые растущие сегменты, такие как периферийные вычисления с множественным доступом (Multi-Access Edge computing) и C-RAN. Сотрудничество с China Mobile, Intel и Baicells позволило Lenovo продемонстрировать первое виртуализированное решение 5G O-RAN, обеспечивающее повышенную гибкость провайдерам коммуникационных услуг.Фокусируясь на клиентском опыте и решении задач конкретных пользователей, Lenovo и Orange основали инновационное партнёрство, ориентированное на обеспечение совместимости аппаратного обеспечения с использованием Intel RackScale Design (RSD).  Основная задача этого совместного исследовательского проекта — максимизация энергии, производительности и экономической эффективности за счет объединения и абстрагирования аппаратных ресурсов, таких как FPGA, GPU, SmartNIcs в развёртываемых периферийных окружениях.Демонстрация решений Lenovo для IoT и периферийных решений состоится на Всемирном мобильном конгрессе в Барселоне, 25-28 февраля в демонстрационном зале Lenovo в павильоне 3, стенд 3N30. Более подробную информацию можно найти на странице [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

